# Winchester Super X2 (Gas Piston)



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a Winchester Super X2 and the spring inside of the Gas Piston *has Broke*, I have had it for 2 season think i have fierd about (2000rds 2 3/4",1000rds 3",250rds 3.5" out if it). I would like to know if someone have every had thas break from (Winchester or Browning) on tham or someone thay know ?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Haven't had that problem, but contact Winchester they will probably stand behind it


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

Here are some 2x pic's that you can see here it has broke in the Gas Piston in my gun.


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

I was taking to Browning CAN. Thay side that it is *(Normal to Broke in Winchester Super X2 and Browning Gold).*
Thay side thay it is about $87CAN. But I would have to buy it for a Dealer $140.00CAN, he side the in has time he sold about 20 of tham.
*So I was Not the Frist to have it Broke on tham or I would be the Last to have it Broke. *


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I have never seen or heard that before. My X2 has been really good to me. Did the guy you were talking to say why the spring breaks or anyway to prevent that?


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

It worked good befor I seeing it so may not shot bad. I have not shot it knowing that it was broke. I will see if it makes a differency that be broke to know, but I will have the good one in for hunting. NO he did't say way thay do it, or how to *prevent*. But if I need more he has a good number if them there.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

looks to me like a part they should stand behind. keep on their butt about it. went through the same thing with browning a few years back on a BAR MARK II. when i started to put the pressure on then they fixed the problem. they just don't want to admit fault.


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

yes i have had that problem. between me and the crew i goose hunt with we have four x2 or x3's. when mine had issues winchester wanted about 100 dollars for that piston. so i called up sure cycle because i knew they specialized with gun performance. they told me to send it in to them and they sealed the gas piston for about 30 dollars. it looks to me like they removed the spring and replaced it with a solid piece of aluminum. my gun never shot that good from the factory. however i have the sure cycle performance spring in my gun so that might make a difference.i would put money on it that they can fix you up cheaper than a new piston if winchester won't stand behind it. out of the four guns between us 3 of us have had to have the gas piston sealed and believe me it will shoot like a champ. the reason we sent our pistons in to sure cycle rather than dealing with winchester is the way your piston is now the spring is steel and the piston is aluminum. it is a self adjusting gas piston so when that spring operates it digs into the aluminum and can cause it to stick and fail anyways. hope this helps. please feel free to pm me if you have any questions i can help with


----------

